# Popularity and exposure



## Kopatropa (Sep 19, 2017)

I have this issue where I want to become a popular artist as I feel like how much attention your art gets determines your worth as an artist and even a person. I like drawing because of the fun it provides, but I get most of my motivation from likes/favorites and comments. It's like I need lots of attention to feel good about myself and it's killing me that I think this.

How can I stop this need for exposure and popularity? How can I stop taking this art game so seriously and have more fun with it?


----------



## Sergei Sóhomo (Sep 19, 2017)

Sounds like you crave the attention so it's probably a deeper rooted issue


----------



## Kopatropa (Sep 19, 2017)

Sergei Sóhomo said:


> Sounds like you crave the attention so it's probably a deeper rooted issue


That's what I'm saying. To me, getting attention means I'm doing something right. Meanwhile, other artists get more attention than me in less time, which to me means I'm forgetting to do something. Attention is my only source for motivation and getting so little of it is discouraging.


----------



## Sergei Sóhomo (Sep 19, 2017)

Might be better to talk with a licensed therapist than armchair psychologists if that's the case.


----------



## Water Draco (Sep 19, 2017)

Do you have any of you work up on FA, DeviantArt? 

If you do and you want the attention you should post a link to the galleries on this thread.


----------



## Kopatropa (Sep 19, 2017)

Water Draco said:


> Do you have any of you work up on FA, DeviantArt?
> 
> If you do and you want the attention you should post a link to the galleries on this thread.


I'm not asking how to get popular. I'm asking how to stop relying on needing attention so much to feel good about my art.


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Sep 20, 2017)

Develop a cult following, pair up with people which draw similar things. Compliment back and forth, share art, etc.

Becoming popular is often due to being extremely skilled at detailed art, giving in to popular fandoms/topics, or getting a lucky lottery ticket (like what happened to the creator of One Punch Man comics). I don't find it particularly realistic unless you take it VERY seriously or be very persistent with a whole lot of moxie.


----------



## insomniverse (Sep 20, 2017)

Honestly, I would stop posting on social media for awhile if that's your case. Making art for attention isn't healthy, nor is it a sustainable source of happiness. I feel like you need to step back and learn how to draw for yourself again.


----------

